# A boy and his dogs



## John Rambo (Feb 27, 2011)

CUTE moments with loved ones:act-up:


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Just a few more.


----------



## Tucker57 (Nov 20, 2010)

I think the last one is my favorite!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I think it is so sweet at his age, how into the dogs he is! They do love their brother. I can't wait to see Dan working those redheads in agility or obedience. It will make their bond even stronger!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I took these this morning. Dan is helping me groom Jenny (Betty Jo's turn is coming later). I roughed her in and Dan bless his heart bathes and dries them. Then I finish them off. This is his way of giving them a bath. He puts on his shorts and joins them. 

Bless his heart he is so good with them. Not to mention so helpful on my back lol.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Innovative! Whatever works, right? What a good kid! Tell him I said thank you for being such a big help!


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

What a lucky mom to have such a helpful son. The pictures are a hoot!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Tucker57 said:


> I think the last one is my favorite!


Betty Jo and Jenny love to cuddle like that when we watch tv. They are truly cuddle bugs.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Wow, what great pictures and what a lucky mom you are! Such special "kids" you have!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_It's a beautiful love story that he should cherish for the rest of his life.

My absolute favorite are the last two in the bathtub!! Precious!_


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

So great that your son loves them so much.!...I just love the one with a poodle for a pillow under his head and one poodle laying across his lap...so cute!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Innovative! Whatever works, right? What a good kid! Tell him I said thank you for being such a big help!


I think its one of those I know I'm going to get wet so I may as well have fun with it moments lol. He is a great helper with the dogs. He loves animals and always has in all shapes and sizes.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Looks like it's a case of "like father, like son" when it comes to poodle love at your house. Tell your son he can have full-time job bathing poodles this summer, using his rather innovative technique--those tub photos are _the best!! _ I'll swing by in July...


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Chagall's mom said:


> Looks like it's a case of "like father, like son" when it comes to poodle love at your house. Tell your son he can have full-time job bathing poodles this summer, using his rather innovative technique--those tub photos are _the best!! _ I'll swing by in July...


Its pretty much a poodle loving family here lol.

I suggested the idea to my Dan (my son) and the idea is growing on him. He says to come by and he'll be happy to give Chagall the full treatment not to mention I think it would be fun.

He swears it easier to climb in with them then to lean over the tub to wash them.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I just snapped these today. I thought I'd add them. Both my sons have not been feeling well today so they've been cuddling dogs and taking it easy. I know this was mainly a thread about my oldest son but I couldn't resist adding a couple of my younger son as well.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Sweet. My favorite is the poodle for a pillow and poodle in the lap!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

These pics just brightened my day (even though it is raining like crazy here). Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

Great Pictures!!!


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Great pics! Love all the cuddling!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

i couldn't pick out a favorite if i tried!! they are all wonderful. you really captured the "spirit and soul" of both your sons and of your fur-daughters, which is innocense. i loved every picture.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I appreciate all the kind comments. My kids and dogs do love each other and I love taking pics of my favorite subjects.


----------

